# i have such bad connection problems with xbox live i might just shoot myself!!!!



## beanershot2007 (Jul 10, 2008)

ok so my xbox is upstairs while my two computers along with the modem and router are downstairs. i'm using a linksys BEFCMU10 Cable Modem with USB and Ethernet Connections with a netgear WPN824 RANGEMAX WIRELESS ROUTER. before i put in the new computer i have now, things have been goin great but i put in a new computer right across from the old 1 and switched sides of the room where the router and modem go. once i did that, i've been havin terrible connection! it says i have great connection but when evr i log onto xbox live, people i'm talkin 2 will sumtimes lag out or my character will skip around every where. i put the modem and router back the way they were but my connection remains the same. the computers r working grand on the internet but my xbox live connections r just terrible. i even stacked about 5 boxes on top of each other with the router and modem remaining on top. the boxes and router and modem lay in the corner of the room closest to the direction my xbox is. i forgot to mention my xbox is using a wireless router 2 pik up the signal and when evr i do xbpx live connection tests, it will find the requested router and shows perfect connection but when i play, it is like i have no connection at all. ocasionally i'll get disconnected from xbox live as well... please i need help with this as fast as possible!!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Connect a single computer directly to the modem and do the following test.

Register at DSLReports and run their Line Quality Tests. It's best to run this test with a direct wired connection to eliminate any wireless issues from the results. It's useful many times to run this test several times, and we'd like to see each of the results. Post the results link from the top of the test display page for each test run here.

The link to post is near the top of the page and looks like:

If you wish to post this result to a forum, please copy/paste this URL
*http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2357195* <- _sample only, yours will obviously be different!_
and your IP will be disguised.

Copy/paste that link here.

*Note:* _You will have to enable PING (ICMP) request response either in your router (if you have one), or in your computer's firewall for direct modem connections. This is very important to get the most important part of the test to run._


----------



## beanershot2007 (Jul 10, 2008)

thx for replyin and that was fast, i thought it would take more than a week... i'll run the tests in a bit and reply back with the results


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What happened? :wink:


----------

